# SCARS/CFC Non-lethal/Lethal Tactics For Hand-To-Hand review



## Phil Elmore

Anyone who's seen the ads but balked at the high prices these videos command may be curious to read this overview of the two tapes and the manual that accompanies them.  Jerry Petersen's Special Combat Aggressive Reactionary Systems Combat Fighting Course is marketed as a scientific and very effective means of self-defense, though I can't say I find it as remarkable as all that.


----------



## TLH3rdDan

good review Phil. i happened to buy these videos and the second instructors review course lol when they first came out... i was impressed with the quatlity of the first series the one you are reviewing but the second series was rediculous... 100 techniques in a 2 hour tape... meant as a review to the wonderful jerry petersen SCARS seminar that he runs out in arizona... were they are supposed to put you thru the same type of training that seals go thru... and i agree that they have some good points but it is still lacking... the one cool thing i will say about the instructors review tapes were the weapons disarms lol taking out sentrys armed with rifles and pistols and knifes lol kinda interesting


----------



## tarabos

hey phil...be careful that idiot "kungfoolss" doesn't read your review and post it on his sorry *** site...maybe you've read his "work" before. seems all he does these days is post messages from other forums anyway.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Phil Elmore

Some time ago I posted a link to commentary that _someone else_ wrote that was critical of SCARS.  "Kungfoolss" was so outraged that he spent a great deal of time attacking me -- on his forum, at McDojo.com... basically any time a subject came up in which he could work in something unpleasant.  I chuckled heartily for days.

Scarred for Life: Everybody Was Kung Fool Fighting

After I wrote the SCARS review I created new page templates for the follow-up hate messages that are sure to be posted by this person, whoever he is.  I also wrote an editorial:

I Know You Are, But What Am I?  Insecurity in the Martial Arts

When he does post he will simply be fulfilling my expectations and making a rather thorough... pardon the pun... fool of himself.  :asian:


----------



## tarabos

lol...i didn't notice this post when you first made it phil...

i didn't realize that you and kungfoolss were so close... :rofl:


----------

